# Goat names Year of Y; Year of Z



## alba (Jun 12, 2009)

I was told that last year was the year of Y and people named their goats names beginning with Ys. This year is the year of Z ? and people are naming their goats names beginning with Z

What does this mean? where does this year of a letter come from? I never heard of this before.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 12, 2009)

The breed associations have tattoo letters for ea. year.  This year for the ADGA it's Z.  So you tattoo your kids as Z1, Z2, etc...then you can check their ears and tell what year they were born.

Each breed association is different, the boer goat letter is Y this year.

I've never heard of people using the year's letter to name their goats, but I suppose it could be done.

We go w/ the Sire's theme, and dam's first letter...examples:
Sire: Snickers
Dam: Dolly
Kid: Snicker's Doodle (cookies go w/ candy bars....right? )

Sire: Hurricane
Dam: Dolly
Kid: Derricho (obscure name for a small storm, goes along w/ "Hurricane" theme....)


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Jun 12, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The breed associations have tattoo letters for ea. year.  This year for the ADGA it's Z.  So you tattoo your kids as Z1, Z2, etc...then you can check their ears and tell what year they were born.
> 
> Each breed association is different, the boer goat letter is Y this year.
> 
> ...


Those are neat ways to name you animals....
My kids name ALL our animals....
We have movie characters, made up name, names that go together (like mom is Flower baby is Violet, Rose, Lilly etc. etc.)
Some of the names they come up with are hillarious though....
Like Abby's 3 pigs are Ah-Ah, Eh-Eh, Toukie-Toukie (it's from George of the Jungle--the one with Brandon Fraiser)


----------



## haviris (Jun 12, 2009)

I know some that use the letters to name, I also know some that name by the letter of the mom (if the mom's name is Star, then the kids all get S names)

I sometimes use themes (Lonestar was a Texas theme), but mostly I just give them names I like based on, color, markings, personality, etc. takes me longer to name keepers.


----------



## haviris (Jun 12, 2009)

I tried letting the kids name them (nephews), they aren't very imaginative.


----------



## lilhill (Jun 12, 2009)

There is a farm that I read about that names their goats according to the tattoo letter that particular year.  They said it helps them remember their goats' birth year without having to look on paperwork.


----------



## dkluzier (Jun 14, 2009)

I left my teenagers name mine and got Eileen, Dragan and Leslie.  A little too sophisticated for me.


----------

